# New Baby



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

I just joined the forum the other day. I picked up a true beauty today A 100 yr 1823 to 1973 in a blue velt wooden presentation box a mod 19-3 with a fixed blade matching serial # on knife and handgun. It is a Texas Ranger commerative. The box or case has the state seal as well as S&W seal carved in the box.Revolver had a couple of tiny like surface rust next to the steal.
No biggy. The neat thing about this puppy is it has a cut - out in the trigger guard. The book says only 8000 produced. I am one happy man.
DaveShooter:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Oh Me!!!*



DaveShooter said:


> I just joined the forum the other day. I picked up a true beauty today A 100 yr 1823 to 1973 in a blue velt wooden presentation box a mod 19-3 with a fixed blade matching serial # on knife and handgun. It is a Texas Ranger commerative. The box or case has the state seal as well as S&W seal carved in the box.Revolver had a couple of tiny like surface rust next to the steal.
> No biggy. The neat thing about this puppy is it has a cut - out in the trigger guard. The book says only 8000 produced. I am one happy man.
> DaveShooter:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


You lucky devil:supz: That is fantastic.:smt023I have wanted one of them for years and have only seen one up close. IMHO the 19's were some of S&W finest.:mrgreen: I have an old 19-4 and I shoot it often as it makes me look real good at the range.:smt033 The best of luck with it Dave.:smt1099


----------



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks!! I just walked into my friends shop and there it was. I admit I was one lucky devil Ha Ha!!! I doubt if I will shoot it I gotta a 686 7" 7 shot non-fluted cylinder smith for that thing called play time.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You gotta be one tough cookie to do that. It would drive me mad to own a gun I had never shot. I would waste away. Why I wouldn't be able to eat, drink, or sleep till I fired that gun. That's why I could never be a collector even if I had the money. Some day your grand kids will thank you when they trade it for a set tires for their old car. Shoot it man and enjoy it while you can. Good luck.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats one fine firearm you picked up.


----------

